# Pigeon (I think) in Las Vegas



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've alread emailed Phil, who I see is a member of this board in Vegas. I will copy my email to him below:

Hi Phil,

I was looking for help, and I see you are here in Vegas, so I'm hoping you can help.

I work over at Cox on Rancho, and a bird (I think it's a pigeon) flew into our window. I went outside to check on him, and he is alive. No bleeding, but he's definately hurt. He can't stand, although it doesn't look like any legs are broken. When I put him on the ground, his just flops forward. 

My work is not pet-friendly, so they won't allow me to bring him in here. I'm going to go down and check on him again on my break (1:30), but I don't know what to do for him. I could possibly find a box, and put him in my car with a window cracked.

Any suggestions??


I just sent the email to Phil, but I need help pretty fast. I mentioned the bird to our security, and they said they would just throw him in the dumpster!!!!!!

I'm going down in 45 to check on the bird. Would the bird be ok in a box in my car, if I keep the window cracked? It's not too hot in Vegas today.

I can be emailed at [email protected] for the fastest response.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for your concern over this bird.

Yes, please put the pigeon in a box inside your car, in the shady side, that is a much better option then being exposed to the elements and/or being thrown in a dumpster. Shame on the security personell! That is a living creature, and part of God's creation.  

Please make sure there will be no drafts of air on the bird or direct sunlight, keep bird warm.

I hope Phil comes along soon.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Phil's away*

I think - until the weekend - I am sure he said last weekend that he would be in the North until the weekend though would probably try and catch posts at Internet cafes. 

I don't know if there are any pigeon friendly vets in Vegas

Tania

Actually I have just read a post that Phil has updated today so fingers crossed he can tell you when he's back


----------



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

Phil is on his way right now. I spoke to him, and was able to find the bird (he wandered under a car), and put him in a box. He is now waiting for Phil to pick him up, as I had to get back up to work.

Thank you, Phil, for an incredibly fast response. Please let me know how the little guy makes out!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil did post yesterday in, *Pigeon Covered in Tar*, that he was back from Portland, so hopefully he will be around soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


Yup, I-be-back...Lol...

Pigeon is here, safe and snug and pending further examinations once he settles in a little...

Looks like a youngster, short tail, wattles not white yet and so on...a little skraggley and thin and forlorn and reeling from his window whallop...

Legs are good if bruised maybe and weak, one Wing seems bruised, he is hurting, for sure...

Vent is clear...breathing normal...he seems receptive...

More later when I look him over more thoroughly...he is in a cage next to a moo-ing and active convelescent adult, and he can hear others in here too, so, so far, he seems pretty sure this is an Okay place to be...and is just getting his bearings...

Thanks Jeff for your seeking aid for this little one...!

Tilll next...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Phil and Jeff for the quick rescue and good teamwork! Hope the youngster will be fine.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looked him over some more...nothing wrong I can see yet but for his seeming bruised and weak...falls over forward or sideways is I set him on his legs...

His left eye seems bruised but I have not checked Pupils yet for signs of concussion...

Tried to interest him in some Water ( with a squirt of "Liquid Energy" in it) and no interest...same with Seeds, no interest...Crop feels totally empty, no poops in the box or since...(just made is first poop...on the dryish side, and plenty of White with small broken pale green rope bits...)

...decided to bring little Winter into the picture, and, so, setting the vibrant, Wing-Flapping, active squeaking Winter-bug into the cage with him, instantly, he brightened up, did the 'squeaker-sibling-beak-nuzzle-things with Winter doing them to him too, and they both started pecking immediately, him pecking hungrily in the Seed Bowl, so, I let them do that for a little bit them pulled Winter out and then I just held the little Seeds Bowl for him to reach easier, and I slipped a eating Pad under the Towell also...

Here is a couple images of him eating...he seems much happier already...

Images arre kinda darkish, so you might have to play with your screen contrast...


So...so far, so good...

I named him 'Columbo' since somehow he resembles the detective character of that name who the actor Peter Falk used to play on the tee-vee...


Till next...


Thanks all...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Phil. Little feller does look a bit disheveled, but then, he's had a rough day. Better get busy sewing him a wrinkled little trench coat to complete the Peter Falk disguise  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...just got him to drink a nice BIG drinh of Water...and when he did he started squeaking and did a little mild Wing Flap thing...so...have him settled down now, Seeds in the Crop, watered, and on his warm Heating Pad in a sort of sock-rag 'Nest'...so...let him sleep a while with some quiet time now...

Okay, now where was I?

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You might want to consider isolating new birds from your healthy ones. The practice of isolation helps to stop the spread of disease and parasites.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Very happy to hear he made it safely to your hands, and is settling in. Please keep us informed.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi JGreg,


Yahhhhhhh...

Unless I think it is a PPMV subject, I just set them up in their own cage next to someone else who is on the mend and happy...

They really do so much better when they see and heaar others near them...

And to, I doubt there would be any much danger in the proximity like it is, cages five inches apart and all...

No one usually gets to free fly or free roam in here till I like the poops and see them looking plump and sassy and so on anyway...

It is not perfect...! But...thats the deal...

Thanks for the mention...it is important to bear in mind, for sure...

Letting little Winter in his cage for those few moments sure payed off big-time...

There is nothing like a peer for the ill or injured youngster to cheer up fast about...

Little Columbo youngster, my guess...is that he just was not finding enough to eat, and somehow in addition flew into that big window and knocked himmself a hell of a whollop...Feathers are shoeing typical signs of contusions in how some slightly stand up and others lay flat here and there on his Head and so on...

Seems a little skraggely, underweight, but not ill...

Appetite is good..! He was HUNGRY for sure...

We shall see...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job Jeff and Phil.
Thank you both.
Sweet baby, good luck with him.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He does look like the stuffing was knocked out of him.

Glad to hear he is eating and drinking now, a little help for the psychi goes a long way to help with the physical healing. 

Hope he continues to improve and that he is only bruised.


----------



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great stuff!!

Thanks again, Phil. I'm glad I was able to contact you and get him into your obviously capable hands. Great pictures, too!

This website has been extremely helpful. I still can't believe the short amount of time it took to get Columbo rescued and in good hands. 

Kudos to you all for this great site!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

He is definitely feeling better...eating little meals and drinking...he is a young Pigeon, maybe 50 days old or so I'd guess...

Still falling over sometimes, buy just now, he is sitting contentedly in some spot he got to on his own...

Great looking poops...

I might see if he would like some warm 'formula' in the Nipple, as a few times now, he did squeak and shoulder pump when I was offering him tepid Vitamine Water, or as I was holding his little Seed Bowl for him to reach...

We did some 'Floaty-Bird' time too, and he would drift off to dreamland when I would hold him that way...

Otherwise, he is mostly awake, takes many small naps...moves, stretches, falls over, or not...so...time, warmth, good chow...and feeling safe...shall just gently work their ways...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Phil. Sounds like this one is slowly improving and just needs some more time and care from you.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Yahhhh...he is typical of what I associate with the 'Car wacked' ones; tender and sore, delicate in temprement and...everything a little out of sorts but a very good sport about it.

He is occasionally sitting in some spot he got to on his own, and still sometimes laying on his back or some other odd posture where he tried to stand to poop and toppled somehow, where, I just get him set up again in his little soft nest, where, he then shows a look of, "Oh yea, that is MUCH better..!" Lol...

Thank goodness the poops are text book 'excellent'...!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great Going, Phil!*

He's a cutie for sure! Maybe down the line, he and Winter will become mates or great pals!

I sure hope he will regain all balance, bless his heart. You sure are doing a GREAT JOB!

We are all so glad you could rescue him in such a timely manner!

WARM and HEALING THOUGHTS to BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

VegasCanadian, great job on caring enough to help this little one and getting him to the experienced hands of Phil.
Phil sounds like little Columbo is making good progress, great job on looking after this little guy.
Keep us posted.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Well, a couple times today he was standing with his rump sort of resting on the edge of his low cloth lined box Nest set up...all on his own...

Still also ending up in wierd improbable postures otherwise, so, I check him often and get him straightened out.

I offer tepid Water off and on through out the day, and also set his little Seed Bowl where he can reach it from his 'resting' box Nest deal...

Poops are good and plenty...

He is preening a little off and on...still way tender and sore and wobbley overall.

He gets wound up in h is delicate way, if Winter is in his Cage, like it were his missing sibling and feed-time or something...so, I bring Winter over once in a while just to boost his spirits like that.

I think he hit a secoind story Window and fell...but this is just my impression somehow, I forgot to ask...

It will be a while for him to be walking around again...who knows how much of what is bruised inside as well as out...

I have him in an open front version of the "Squeaker Warm House" in a box on it's side, in a cage...with a view immediately next to him of a convelescing adult Pigeon who loves to eat...so, Columbo can see this one pecking off and on...

He is looking a little less tender and woosey today I think, a little more collected somehow...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, It sounds like he is coming along nicely.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great job, Phil. Your kindness will prevail!

Maggie


----------



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think he hit a secoind story Window and fell...but this is just my impression somehow, I forgot to ask...
> 
> ...


That is exactly what happened. I'm up on the 2nd floor of the building, and he hit the window right beside me and tumbled down to the gravel below.

Continue your good work, Phil. I keep checking the forum for updates.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vegascanadian..!


Thanks for checking in on him!

And again, thanks for doing whatever it took to find help and connect with me here.

Ahhhhhh.....well, 'gravel' is a lot better than concrete anyway!

...but still, yeeeeeeeesh...


Columbo seems to like it if I gently massage his hip joints while he stands and I support his keel with my other hand's palm...so, we do a few rounds of that over the course of a day here on my desk.

He keeps wanting to extend his legs fully which makes him fall over forward with his feet pushing hard, legs straight, and face and neck then against the floor or cage corner or whatever flat surface he is on, and if there is nothing to his side to lean against, he falls over then, or gets into some odd situation of some kind...and stays that way till I bail him out.

I switched him to a large deepish ceramic bowl lined with soft rumpled cloths and with extra on each side of him and in front of him to try and let his legs be comfortable and prop him up higher, and this is working better...till he has to poop, then he wants to poop outside of it and of course then gets into troubles again.

I think I will just set him up in a sling for a few days and try that...

He is pretty thin and did not seem warm enough to me on his own heat-making, so the warm-box-bed or now warm-bowl was my way also to keep him warm, where, it is a lot harder to keep them warm if they are in a sling.

Appetite is good...he is preening off and on and has many Quills and Feathers growing out longer with quill bases needing preeening...and he could use a bath, but I will wait on that for a while yet and or for a warm sunny day for him to get to dry off outside in a cage maybe.

He is feeling a little better each day, and his eye lids are wider now where before - initially, one was droopy and the other less than full open.

Legs are strong when extended, weak and or painful when bent...so, that is some of his and my dilemma presently for him finding comfort.

Took me a while to understand this about him. I am a little slow sometimes...and the sling is likely the best bet for now...so...I will make one up tonight and get him set up in it and see how that goes.

Thanks all, for your continued interest in him..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, next thing I knew, he was accomidating to his large soft-folded-cloth-on-the-sides Crockery Bowl, so I did not do the Sling afterall...

He is now perching on the side of the Bowl on his own steam, climbing tenderly off of it to climb back on or in it...

Eating well, pooping well, drinking well...

Pecks at me ferocously when I visit, but also sometimes shoulder-pumps 'peeeeps' and nuzzles, so, when he does that I offer tepid Water and he drinks.

Overall a little cranky ( him I mean) and doing very, very well, all things considered.

He is really a very cute little Pigeon and if I can get some decent images later with the light in here being so dim for the Camera, I will show him off some more. He is growing tons of Feathers and has endless quill shafts of them near his body to be preening...and preening he is, too...

Best wishes all!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's just terrific, Phil! Sounds like he will make a full recovery.  

Do keep us posted with updates!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, we have been doing occasional wing excercise 'Helicopter' time out of his cage...I just take him out, walk over to my bed, and hold him in my palms and he goes for the gusto, right into Helicopter-mode. 

When he is done, I say, "How's about another round?" and then I lift him on my palms and he does another round...and maybe we do one more even just for good measure.

Wings are strong and fine and even in their motion...legs much MUCH better but still a little wobbley...

Been doing the Hip Joint massages which he likes and gets 'dreamy' when I do them...

Pecks ferociously sometimes and if I say, "What are you pecking me for?" He stops thinks about it, then tries to do a juvenile version of the Crop inflation, head nod 'Aroooo-Ka-Roooo' where the Pupils get tiny, but there is no sound...and he soon gives up...Lol...


Still 'peeps' when I offer Water...

Another week maybe, and he can free fly in here on his own for a while...

His Tail still tends to angle far to one side, (his right I think, ) so, still some sore muscles or nerve issues with that in some way...

Thanks all, for your asking after him...!

Some kinda dim images follow...

In his ('warm') Bowl-in-a-Box-in-a-Cage...and, him standing Pecking Seeds in front of his warm Bowl...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Phil, so glad to hear (and see) the improvement. Good Job.

Maggie


----------



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

How's Columbo doing, Phil?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you VegasCanadian, 


He is doing nicely...

I take him out of his convelescent Cage several times-a-day for him to do his 'Helicoptering' Wing excercises, which he instantly does when I bring him over to my Bed...

His Legs are much better, and he is walking fairly well now, if still a little gingerly.

Appetite good...poops are good...he has been preening...and pecks at my hands with all the aggression he can muster, but when I start the hip-joint and thigh massages, he gets dreamy and has a sort of "Oh! Ohhhhhhh yeahhhh, now "this", THIS... is allright!" And he lets me do them then with complete acquiescence and pleasure...

Lol...


I will post some up-dated images sometimes soon...

Thank you for asking after him!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Columbo*

Great job Jeff and Phil. 

Looks like you have a great set-up, Phil. And are a great pigeon psychologist or therapist. Nothing works like success! He does look like the TV character Columbo. 

I have a former high school classmate (from 1961-65) who also resembles Peter Falk's Columbo, has a trenchcoat prop, and does the detective routine. (And doesn't need any make-up or whatever to support the resemblance).

Makes me wonder: will we be seeing any Elvis or Madonna or Beethoven pigeons in these forums in the future?

Pigeons just being themselves is also okay. 

I suppose Jeff (if he himself feels this to be true for him) could tell the security guard that behind every disheveled appearance (if the security guard has seen the pigeon) and inside every injured pigeon there is a living creature with a gold mine of talent. We are the ones who either see or fail to perceive that talent, that potential, that ability to appreciate and enjoy life. And that every human being, whether he be a homeless person or a vicious criminal or refugee or low-paid timecard-puncher, has the same value and worth of any other human being, whether that person be a CEO, a scientist, a professor of note, an accomplished pianist, a caring mother, a teenage squirt, or whatever. And that any creature is the equal in value and worth of any other, cockroaches, cockatiels, mosquitoes and labradors and pigeons included. 

The proof? They exist. Someone or something (however you see fit to put it) created them, took care that they existed. Q.E.D. Quod est demonstrandum.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all me Pigeon buds,


Just a little up-date on 'Columbo' and a curious thing he did today.


Well, he is still here with me, a free-rover indoors here with the others who are likewise non-caged ones who fly about or go outside if they like.


Took him a long time to get his legs back, his co-ordination back, and his flying back, but he has come a long long ways and is doing well.

For a long time, his Tail would only fan out to one side only, and he limped also, really, for a long time he used to just fall over forwards for that matter, and, happily...these problems have gone away...

His right Eye lid has remained a little droopy, but the Eye itself seems fine.

He is a very happy Bird, a little wacky, flies well and quietly...stong Wings...gets along well with others...

We did a long period of several-a-day Wing Excercise times where I'd hold him low, just over the Bed, and get him going on mild 'Helicoptering' which he would get into and enjoy, and those helped I think.

We did endless Hip-Joint massages and Leg massages which he liked.

He would peck at me ferociously when I would reach into his Cage, even IF I asked first! And, I would have to say, "No kiddo, this is for "Hip Massage Time! Not for me being intrusive or pestering you!" and he'd pause, unwind a little, and sort of give a look of, "Oh...well...yea, okay...!" and then he'd let me do the Hip Joint Massages for a while. He liked those, so I figured I may as well do them for him. 

He became more semi-wild once in his free-rove phase here, so it would be pretty hard now to catch him and handle him.

But, or and...the curious thing he did today...

'Jet' was by himself on the bed, where I put him, for him to do some little Wing Excercises as he may like, or for him to nap or get to socialize a littl with whoever might land there to cisit him...

And I was in the office, not far away, where I could hear if anyone was pestering him or anything, and he would stay quiet unless I poked my head around the corner to see him, where, seeing me, he'd start in squeaking and flapping, asking to be fed. He was already STUFFED, so, next feed time was somewhere in the future-time later today...so...

Anyway, I poke my head around the corner to check on him, and Columbo and a wild/feral male whose hen is on a nest in here incubating their Eggs...the two of them are standing calmly inches away from Jet...the three of them then just standing there next to eachother like old pals or something. looking at me.

Okay, thats fine...nice to see even! - then Jet, seeing me, starts in with the Squeaking and flapping, so I go in there to sit with him a moment, and the wild one flies off and Columbo stays close.

Then Columbo, transfixed somehow on Jet, Columbo who normally will not allow any close distance between me and him, he walks closer, less than a foot from me, and starts doing the head and neck motions of a Parent about to feed a Baby...and, does several of these as Jet is squeaking and flapping for me to feed him...then Columbo comes right up to Jet, right next to me, trying to feed him! Regurgitaing Seeds and having his Beak partially open inviting Jet to be fed...

That was so sweet of him to do!

How amazeing...

Columbo is just a young adult himself...and could not possibly have been old enough to have ever had or fed Babys before...but, somehow, little Jet got him going on wanting to...

I have seen adults who have Babys at the time, offer to feed, or feed other Babys or youngsters who were peeping or squeaking to be fed.

But I have never before seen a young adult, or a Pigeon who was single, offer, or try to feed with all the full blown motions, a Baby or Squeaker...!

Wow, how curious...how kind...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your stories are just amazing!

I'm so glad that Columbo is well on his way to being independent. 

YOU SURE DID GOOD!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's a great story, Phil. It sure sounds as if Columbo is one day going to make a really good pigeon parent to his own brood 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mr squeaks, John, 


Maybe I should have let Columbo feed little Jet...?

If he wants to again, I guess I could..!

Jet had not noticed the offer at the time...but...

Hmmmm...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a couple that wanted to feed a squeeker also, when it was peeping. That was the first time I ever saw that in my coop.

Columbo sounds like a wonderful nurturing youngster, perhaps he can help you rehab future babies when he is grown?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Very interesting story Phil. Perhaps the parental instinct is strong in him now and since he's probably long past the age where he'd have had his own babies. Maybe when they don't have babies within a "normal" time frame, they will feed a sqeaking young one more willingly?

Sounds very cute though


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad,

Oh no, Columbo is young!

...he was only an older adolescent when I got him two months ago, and only recently acquired his white Wattles...so...he is just three and a half or four months old is all...

He was still Squeaking and shoulder pumping initially when I got him, when I would bring a fresh Seed Bowl, but he refused the 'Nipple' when offered...Lol...

...even though he was appearently a pretty good flier to have hit that second story window like that...he had full Wings and Tail, but was that age anyway, between juvenile and sub-adult...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## VegasCanadian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Phil,

Just stopped by to check on Columbo. I'm very glad to hear he's doing well.

All the best.

Geoff


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Geoff,


Thank you!


I will tell him you say "Hi!"...!


He is well, happy, and about seven feet from my head here as I type.

He likes to go out into the world most days, ( I let all who are approved to go out, 'out' around 5:30 or so, which is when I feed the ferals outside my big Door) sometimes to stay out for a few days in a row ( like he just did, ) then to come back and hang out in his by-now familiar surrounds with those others in here whom he knows.

He is rather wild all tolled, a 'Wild Bird' in effect, and if I wanted to touch him, or pick him up, I would have to sneak up on him in the dark, or else he would elude me..!

I would say his recovery and overall physical funciton, is somewhere around 90 - to - 95 percent...he flies well and strongly, has one droopy eye lid...is a little 'off' in some ways, but nothing conspicuous...and is overall in good health, and is strong and sure of himself.

Here are a couple images I made just now...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phil,

I remember this little guy. You were't feeling very well about the time you picked him up. He appears to be doing great though.

Feather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...


Well, Columbo, while enjoying his out of doors forays with the feral others many afternoons...

Has teamed up with another free-rover in here named 'Joe'.


Joe had been badly mauled by some sort of animal, I assume, a Dog...and had been chewed badly on the rear of his body, as well as having assorted other troubles.

His or her injurys were not fresh when I found them, and were ghastly.

Long story short, 'Tail Gunner Joe', shortened to simply 'Joe', survived, but have no hint after three months or so, of growing back their Tail feathers.

So, Joe flys, and flies well too, with no Tail feathers at all. Even if it is in fact a little more laborious this way of course.

This makes for an odd appearance also, when one sees Joe flying.



I had let him return on his own volition, to the feral worlds for a couple weeks, some while back, and I would see him with the feral others outside most afternoons...and he came back in, more or less saying "This is a drag for me, trying to get along out there with no Tail"...so, I let him/her stay.


Joe is free to go out if (s)he likes, and for the last couple weeks, since comeing back, has simply stayed 'in'.


Anyway, the two of them have been seen in high roosts and shelves in here, murmering and mooing and twitching as they lay close to eachother, preening eachother's Heads and so on...so...they seem quite bright and happy with their acquaintance.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

